# Talk of anime.



## Duality Jack (Nov 3, 2012)

Ahhhhhhhh alright I figured some of you may like "teh animu" so I figured opening a thread about it would be cool and stuff.

So does anyone have any favored series?

Personally I am currently re-watching Sayonara Zetsubou Sensei, an old favorite.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Nov 3, 2012)

Im currently watching Kekkaishi.  So I'm digging this series right now :3


----------



## Duality Jack (Nov 3, 2012)

Its not bad in my mind, a little light hearted but fun nontheless.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Nov 3, 2012)

Yeah.  The kinds of anime I usually watch is generic, especially if it has furry critters in it. It's the furfag in me.


----------



## Duality Jack (Nov 3, 2012)

d.batty said:


> Yeah.  The kinds of anime I usually watch is generic, especially if it has furry critters in it. It's the furfag in me.


Generic is not always bad. my preference lies with cynical or darker series personally though.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Nov 3, 2012)

I hear you.
I also used to watch initial D when I got into drifting.  The cgi makes me laugh every time.


----------



## Duality Jack (Nov 3, 2012)

Oh god So bad its good!

But not that bad. I dunno its alright. Should post it to my pal who adores drifting and animu


----------



## TuhtleSoup (Nov 3, 2012)

Continuing to watch Sword Art Online.


----------



## Duality Jack (Nov 3, 2012)

TuhtleSoup said:


> Continuing to watch Sword Art Online.


 Whats that one about?


----------



## TuhtleSoup (Nov 3, 2012)

It's a two arc story, both depicted inside of a virtual reality game. The first arc takes place inside Sword Art Online which happens to be a 'game' for the creator who sets up deaths as deaths in the real world through electric shock through the VR helmet. It follows Kirito and his journeys with a generic anime action-drama love story. 

The second arc, well, you'll have to watch it or research it to get the second arc. Basically it's all virtual reality.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Nov 3, 2012)

I've been meaning to watch Claymore but I think it got removed from Netflix.


----------



## Lyxen (Nov 3, 2012)

Claymore is the shit, Witchblade was cool, Gundam Seed was cool to watch in my stoner years, I liked Gun X Sword, that one with the girl with glasses and the turtle went mew mew ryu and that blue guy with swords for limbs was also dope....

Right now Casshern Sins is the only one I have been following, it's very very boring but for some reason I watch it when "new" episodes are on.


----------



## Bipolar Bear (Nov 3, 2012)

Hmmm... I've been watching a lot of _Baccano _and _Monster _as of late, and a bit of FMA: Brotherhood. But seriously, Baccano is by far one of the most underrated animes I've ever had the joy of watching. The characters are vibrant and are barrels of fun to watch, the story is pretty okay but can get pretty cluttered at times, the dubs are about as spot-on as you can get for an Supernatural American Gangster anime set in the 1930's, and for the record? Ladd Russo is my favorite! X3 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VNoITwTJiEM

Oh, and I just finished watching _Black Lagoon: The Second Barrage_. All I can say? Rock and Revy are one of my favorite anime duos! Right below Vash the Stampede & Nicholas D Wolfwood from _Trigun_. :3


----------



## Duality Jack (Nov 3, 2012)

TuhtleSoup said:


> It's a two arc story, both depicted inside of a virtual reality game. The first arc takes place inside Sword Art Online which happens to be a 'game' for the creator who sets up deaths as deaths in the real world through electric shock through the VR helmet. It follows Kirito and his journeys with a generic anime action-drama love story.
> 
> The second arc, well, you'll have to watch it or research it to get the second arc. Basically it's all virtual reality.


That sounds fucking awesome.


----------



## Mittens (Nov 3, 2012)

I've been keeping up with Smile PreCure since April, it's pretty shit, but I still feel the need to watch the new episode every week. Before that, I was watching Mirai Nikki and Deadman Wonderland - they were pretty awesome, totally recommended.


----------



## ElectricBlue1989 (Nov 3, 2012)

d.batty said:


> I also used to watch initial D when I got into drifting.



Blast you, d.batty. I was gonna mention that one.

No problem. I have an ace up my sleeve.

*Wangan Midnight*:






The guy that had 'em all with English subs on Youtube bit the dust. You'll just find some of 'em. Funny, one can find the full series subbed in Italian, French, original Japanese, etc.! I'm gonna have to bite the bullet and finish watching the thing with Spanish subs. Oh, well.


----------



## Danawhiterabbit (Nov 4, 2012)

I've been watching a lotta Hajime No Ippo recently, after a member of my gym recommended it to me. It's pretty awesome, and it's all on youtube, I recommend checking it out!

Edit: I should probably mention it's an anime about boxing, and it has more fighting spirit than Gurren Lagann. That should about sum it up.


----------



## Xeras'na Bladewing (Nov 4, 2012)

Claymore is awesome. As for other anime I prefer, my absolute favorite anime is FLCL. Ghost in the Shell: Stand Alone Complex is also a great anime. I also enjoy Ergo Proxy.

I'm also a partial fan of some of the more mainstream anime, such as Bleach and Death Note. Death Note I particularly like because of its dark tone.

Been meaning to watch Elfin Lied, but I have been watching Xam'd: Lost Memories recently.


----------



## Danawhiterabbit (Nov 4, 2012)

FLCL is one of my faves as well. Hell I'll just make a list.

FLCL, Gurren Lagann, Baccano, Cowboy Bebop, Hajime No Ippo, Paranoia Agent, aaaaand Fullmetal Alchemist.


----------



## GhostWolf (Nov 4, 2012)

There are so many that are really excellent

Case Closed
Mythical Detective Loki Ragnorok
Golgo 13
You're Under Arrest
Ghost Stories

It's all a matter of finding out what you like


----------



## Aleu (Nov 4, 2012)

I was watching Ao No Exorcist but the series ended before the manga did so I'm going to read the manga. Same with Soul Eater. God that anime is fucking hilarious. I love Death the Kid.


----------



## Grunnolf (Nov 4, 2012)

FML: Brotherhood, Spice and wolf, Gunslinger girls, and Hellsing are my top 4 favorites


----------



## lupinealchemist (Nov 4, 2012)

A friend got me into watching Ouran High School Host Club. It's pretty damn funny.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Nov 4, 2012)

One Piece is about all I watch now. It's consistently good, and has a shit ton of episodes.


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 4, 2012)

I've been getting into a robust one with character called Baccano. Great Mafia like show with a surreal twist as is all anime.
Nothing will top Panty and Stocking for me, but Trigun is damn close. Azumanga Daioh is pretty relaxing to watch also. That's about all I care to watch continuously. Others like DBZ, and FML are a one time thing for me.


----------



## Xeras'na Bladewing (Nov 4, 2012)

Ouran High School Host Club is indeed hilarious.

Ah, Panty and Stocking, another riot of a show. 

Both great anime.

I actually want to see Hellsing now...


----------



## Arshes Nei (Nov 4, 2012)

I think Baka and Test is pretty damn hilarious. Cromartie High school is another favorite.
Soul Eater came off too typical when I saw the first couple of episodes.

Sword Art Online is neat better than the .hack series (which was like cosplayers babbling about nothing) -it's more multi arc than 2 arcs actually. 
Did like Gantz

Claymore was ok but I still feel Berserk is much more epic. Berserk Manga 100x more

Been starting on Level E
I've also been enjoying Tiger and Bunny

I wish there was more of Guin Saga. It's based on very popular novels and I know the anime just scratched the surface. 

Tower of Druaga (1st part of the series) was really funny.


----------



## Danawhiterabbit (Nov 4, 2012)

Completely forgot about Cromartie High. I need to watch that again


----------



## xstonerwolfx (Nov 4, 2012)

Samuri champloo and Desert punk are both fucking awesome and are both on netflix, check it out


----------



## ErikutoSan (Nov 5, 2012)

I'm going through my Obssesive fangirling Naruto phase,

I also like FML:Brother hood.
Kore wa Zombie desu ka
Nichijou 
Shirokuma cafe :3
Shining tears x wind 
(I'm not sure if Avatar the Last Air bender counts)


----------



## Grunnolf (Nov 5, 2012)

avatar the last airbender was crappy to be honest i hated it


----------



## Arshes Nei (Nov 5, 2012)

Greymouse said:


> avatar the last airbender was crappy to be honest i hated it



I had avoided the show at first because I thought it was one of those "wannabe anime" shows. However after going through it it turned out to be better than most anime series. Koreans are animating better than the Japanese. Korra took it up a notch as well.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Nov 5, 2012)

>F+Ctrl Macross 7

Wow FAF Wow...


----------



## ElectricBlue1989 (Nov 5, 2012)

From the makers of _Mach GO GO GO_ (aka the original _Speed Racer_)...

If you're a retro-1980s fiend and a car nut, this is for you:

_*Yoroshiku Mechadoc* (What's Up Mechadoc)
_












Details galore, not just with car stuff...





...but also what it takes to make amazing cars!





You actually learn car stuff like aerodynamics!





 Like _Mach GO GO GO_, DVD prices for this niche-anime are ludicrous.
The series is enjoyably light-hearted and fun, clearly taking place in the early-80s (series made in 1984, based on the manga from about 1982-1983). I watched the whole series (30 episodes), in Italian and got a good idea what was going on. Sometime you forget you're watching an anime!

Here's the sweet Japanese intro: 
[video=youtube;1UrCoUgf6BM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1UrCoUgf6BM[/video]


----------



## Xeras'na Bladewing (Nov 5, 2012)

[yt]shuoW_N1cNE[/yt]

Another great anime.


----------



## Danawhiterabbit (Nov 5, 2012)

Also, if anyone hasn't seen Paprika yet, do it. It's fantastic.

[video=youtube;jJzEW_eE1G0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jJzEW_eE1G0[/video]


----------



## Xeras'na Bladewing (Nov 5, 2012)

Danawhiterabbit said:


> Also, if anyone hasn't seen Paprika yet, do it. It's fantastic.



I need to check that out. If we're talking anime movies now, then I'll share one of my favorites.

[video=youtube;z1RKe13pHT4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z1RKe13pHT4[/video]


----------



## Arshes Nei (Nov 5, 2012)

I miss Satoshi Kon...


----------



## DragonFU (Nov 5, 2012)

Lots of good stuff recommended in this thread, I just started Soul Eater since it's on Netflix (and dubbed so I can draw while watching) I like it so far. I don't think there's any anime I actually hate so I end up really liking a lot of it.

I like FLCL, Golden Boy, Gurren Lagann, Full Metal Alchemist, Full Metal Panic, Kore Wa Zombie Desu Ka, Naruto, Afro Samurai, Slayers, Fairy Tail, Desert Punk, Trigun, Last Airbender and Gravitation of course. TwT
Ouran High School Host Club, Fruits Basket, B Gata H Kei, and Lucky Star for less action.
And this cute movie about dinosaurs called You Are Umasou.

anime fkyea ...


----------



## Arshes Nei (Nov 5, 2012)

There is a Gon anime btw.


----------



## ElectricBlue1989 (Nov 5, 2012)

One of the last car animes (or just about any anime) to be drawn old-school-style was the following:

_*Ã©X-Driver:*_





The image above was my introduction to the series while browsing the 'anime' section on a video-rental store a long time ago. Do you know how mind blowing it was for a car-nut kid to find _anything_ animated about cars, besides_ Wacky Racers _and_ Speed Racer_? And in such detail to boot!!






In a (not-too) distant future, were people consider automobiles and  driving to be obsolete and would rather be driven by 4-wheeled automated  machines, it's the Ã©X-Drivers, with skills and conventional machinery,  that keep said machines in check when they go haywire.






It's only 6 episodes. The one I was a little disappointed was the episode 4. Double entendre, unnecessary exhibitionism ruins what could have been a great episode where the motorcycle and the Ã©X Rider shines. In the episode's defense, the end-credits songs got slightly tweaked to honor the Ã©X Riders. 






Yes, there was a movie, but sadly, the animation is in that anime CGI. I got the movie before I got the DVDs of the series. 






True story, I bought 'em dirt cheap used from a Blockbuster in a nearby  town, since it seems they were nixing most of the anime (BOO!! No wonder  they're losing revenue!!). I lucked out and found both volumes. Even with  a little sun-bleach, they were in good condition.


----------



## DragonFU (Nov 6, 2012)

Arshes Nei said:


> There is a Gon anime btw.



I'm assuming it's the most awesome thing ever until I watch it and form an opinion.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Nov 6, 2012)

Dead leaves was pretty interesting to say the least.  I also bought Steam Boy and My Neighbor Totoro a few years back and still havnt watched either.


----------



## DragonFU (Nov 6, 2012)

d.batty said:


> Dead leaves was pretty interesting to say the least.  I also bought Steam Boy and My Neighbor Totoro a few years back and still havnt watched either.


I watched Dead Leaves the day before yesterday, I found it hard to watch because of the combination of art style and strong black shading. I liked it and would probably like it more if I was in a place and mood to watch something so obscure. Glad I saw it nonetheless.


----------



## ElectricBlue1989 (Nov 7, 2012)

ElectricBlue1989 said:


> To add images to my mention of 90s anime goodness:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Of course, I gotta add this one:
*
Zoids: Century Zero*






Like _Zoids_, I still got my toys of these series:    

*Transformers: Robots In Disguise / Car Robots*





Back when _Transformers_ didn't garner the attention of every 5-year old and amnesia-laden Gen X-ers, during a period that the Japanese made the animated series (which was longer than what you might think), this somehow relatively-known series marked the return of vehicle-based _Autobots_ (though the enemies were still stuck on_ Beast Wars/Beast Machines) _using traditional animation... and the rekindling of my love for Transformers.

I gotta get those DVDs, irregardless whether its the original Japanese version, or the English dub version I grew up with. 
I never got to see the ending (blast you, _Fox Kidz_).


----------



## Arshes Nei (Nov 19, 2012)

ElectricBlue1989 said:


> I gotta get those DVDs, irregardless whether its the original Japanese version, or the English dub version I grew up with.
> I never got to see the ending (blast you, _Fox Kidz_).



http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=irregardless

I have been watching Nura Rise of the Yokai Clan, and Blue Exorcist. 

I also watched the new Berserk movie subbed, but I can't wait to see it dubbed. The voice cast for Berserk had the best out takes. I wanted to get that box set again just for that. I think the CG is kinda stuff and obvious in the movie but beware they improved it a bit in the second movie.


----------



## ElectricBlue1989 (Nov 20, 2012)

Arshes Nei said:


> http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=irregardless



Well, at least someone read my post. 
But thanks anyway for pointing that out. I wouldn't have known.


*Ladies VS. Butlers!*





I believe this is one of those animes that you either love or hate. Love if you're into fanservice, hate if you don't.

I became aware of this anime when it was in the 'recommended' section when reading an old manga I thought was long gone. After being intrigued with the plot (synopsis here) and confirming that the series was complete (manga no, anime yes), I read it. The few manga chapters available _anywhere_ were about the same level as the _Love Hina_ manga (what I remember) in terms of fanservice.

Then I looked for pics of the series. *Yikes.*

I haven't watched anime of any kind in awhile, so I was shocked at the amount of skin shown. When did this happen... I think it was done partly to better "hide" the obvious token female-impersonating-a-boy.
Due to that, I watched the whole series in one sitting during Election Day, because the house was notoriously empty. The art-style grew on me. Couldn't get used to some of the voices.

It has all the ingredients you'd expect of this kind of series:
- A rich blue-eyed blonde with curled pig-tails (a continuous joke is made about 'em, which is about time an anime did!)
- A bumbling big-breasted chick (pitiful)
- Too-dense leading male protagonist
- Token exhibitionist chick
- A summer-getaway romance episode
- Girls' shower scenes
- Token girly beauty-obsessed pretty-boy (thankfully, very little is shown about him)
- Love rivalry!
- Token otaku
- Bordering school-style education in a huge, jaw-dropping institute
- Clash of social status

Despite its envelope-pushing (you wouldn't believe what they used eels for!), this  _ecchi_ romance-comedy did have its moments; the best character being the scheming short-haired brunette that gets under blondie's skin and the boy in predicaments. Those episodes that I could barely watch involved the 19-year-old-in-2nd-grader-body lolita.

The ending isn't to many peoples' tastes (which anime ending isn't?), because it seems the studio was banking on a second-season (there was definitely meat on the bone of this series for more stories). But it's been a couple of years already and no follow-up. Not even it's 6 specials/_omakes _softcore pr0nz 3Â½ minute-max episodes (there's just no other way to describe them) are that known, for better or worse.

But if_ Initial D_ can come back after all these years is limbo for another season, who knows?


----------



## CrazyLee (Nov 20, 2012)

Right now watching the second season of Black Lagoon. Before that finished Madoka Magica and Darker than Black.

I certainly prefer my anime more mature and dark.


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 20, 2012)

Not amazing, but I'm a massive nut for this game so when I saw an anime I was shitting myself at every second. A Gradius anime is the last hing I expected even if it's been referenced in a lot of other anime...even a shitty hentai.


----------



## Taralack (Nov 26, 2012)

I have no patience for anime any more, aside from ones I have nostalgic attachments to. Too slow, most plots are dumb, I've come to hate the art style...


----------



## benignBiotic (Nov 26, 2012)

Just started watching Shirokuma Cafe (Polar Bear Cafe). Pretty entertaining! Especially for one with a propensity toward anthropomorphic animals. The animation's so pretty, it's a nice relaxing show.


----------



## FriggaFanatic (Nov 26, 2012)

I liked a lot of Manga licensed anime from the late 80's/early 90's. My favorite would definitely have to be Violence Jack. 
Violence Jack was basically a run of the mill ultra violent post apocalyptic anime, centering around a 17 foot man that delivers vigilante justice with a giant jackknife.
The best part of this series, in particular, is the quality English dub.  

[video=youtube;gG4OkR4KULo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gG4OkR4KULo[/video]


----------



## Twylyght (Nov 26, 2012)

I did enjoy Persona 4:  The Animation.  They tried to stay true to the source material and there were some really funny parts in there.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Nov 26, 2012)

Arshes Nei said:


> Cromartie High school is another favorite.



Have you watched the fan movie made of it?
Cromartie has a perfect sense of humor. Honey Boy will never be ashamed.

I recommend you to keep watching Tiger and Bunny.



benignBiotic said:


> Just  started watching Shirokuma Cafe (Polar Bear Cafe). Pretty entertaining!  Especially for one with a propensity toward anthropomorphic animals.  The animation's so pretty, it's a nice relaxing show.



At first I thought it would be too strange for me, but it isn't bad at all. Very relaxing.





As for my own taste - my absolute favorite shows, or more correctly, the visual novels the shows are based on, are all Nitro+ related novels. That includes the two famous Chaos;Head(Terrible anime, amazing novel) and the Steins;Gate(Sub groups kind of destroyed the good 2chan jokes) novels, as well as the soon to come Robotics ; Note novel which isn't so related to Nitro+ anymore.
Below that, I put shows that I've had a liking for them in the past and in the present(Some of them are actually pretty bad): Bonen no Xamdou, Initial D, Kyouran Kazoku Nikki, Baccano, Kaiji... and more.
At the end are the comedy and parody shows like Cromartie, Joshiraku, Kore Wa, etc...(With more 2chan or nicovideo oriented jokes)


----------



## Captain Howdy (Nov 27, 2012)

Tried out Panty & Stocking w/ Garterbelt, felt so nauseous by the end of the 2nd episode I had to stop. It seems relatively interesting, but the animation is way too much for my eyes/head to handle. 

Finished Ao No Exorcist, and loved it. Wish there was more of it. 

Finished Makai Sensi Disgaea and liked it, a little sad at the ending and would like to see a spin-off mini-series or something.

Working on Baka & Test next, then going to try Guilty Crown, Durarara, Ouran High School, Chuunibyou demo Koi ga Shtai! (?) whatever the fuck that is, haha. I got a bunch of random ones.


----------



## benignBiotic (Nov 27, 2012)

Lastdirewolf said:


> Tried out Panty & Stocking w/ Garterbelt, felt so nauseous by the end of the 2nd episode I had to stop. It seems relatively interesting, but the animation is way too much for my eyes/head to handle.


Yeah same here. Couldn't stick it out.


----------



## Ninaiso (Dec 2, 2012)

Ah well my top favourite would have to be Hetalia. Very excited for season five! A lot of my favourite strips are going to be animated and the new style looks good. I hope the animation is improved and more fluent and alive.

I've watched a lot of mainstream like Naruto and Bleach but haven't been keeping up with them much, so many fillers just give me the manga man.

I watched the first series of FMA and I'm watching FMA: Brotherhood. A tad rushed but still good. Oh Kekkaishi is a nice one too, I also really loved the Death Note anime. It's very interesting! I watch many more but those are the ones off the top of my head.


----------



## benignBiotic (Dec 3, 2012)

It's official I'm a full blown Shirokuma Cafe fan (clearly). It's so sweet, it has some really great and funny characters, the artwork is pretty. Love it.


----------



## AdelynBlair (Jan 31, 2017)

Kyo Kara Maoh! is one of my favorite series.


----------

